# Grave Falha De Previsão Do Instituto de Meteorologia



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:15)

Como é possível o IM prever a 24 horas somente de antecedência, para hoje, Períodos de Chuva no Norte e Litoral Centro a partir do meio da manhã (vejam os pormenores a que eles chegaram), passando a Aguaceiros acompanhados de Trovoadas, e afinal não ter caído um único pingo de chuva digno de registo !?  

Uma coisa é prever a 6, 7 ou 8 dias, mas com 24 horas de antecedência?

Nós, meros entusiastas, olhando para aquela banda nebulosa que avançava lenta e penosamente em direcção à Península, sem suporte ao nível da pressão atmosférica facilmente percebíamos que dificilmente traria uma chuvita. Em que dados se basearam eles, onde viram eles as Trovoadas ?

Gostava de ouvir a vossa opinião sobre estre erro em concreto e, já agora, sobre a fiabilidade das previsões meteorológicas do nosso IM.


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:38)

Então, ninguém comenta ...?


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 23:49)

iceberg disse:


> Como é possível o IM prever a 24 horas somente de antecedência, para hoje, Períodos de Chuva no Norte e Litoral Centro a partir do meio da manhã (vejam os pormenores a que eles chegaram), passando a Aguaceiros acompanhados de Trovoadas, e afinal não ter caído um único pingo de chuva digno de registo !?
> 
> Uma coisa é prever a 6, 7 ou 8 dias, mas com 24 horas de antecedência?
> 
> ...



São "pequenos" grandes lapsos. Digo que às vezes também não compreendo como são feitas as previsões do IM. Desde à 5 anos para cá, é visível o esforço e aplicação do IM, num site remodelado com mais informação mas nem sempre com actualização regular. Parece-me, que o site é só actualizado pela manhã (as previsões descritivas do tempo) e não recebe mais actualização até ao dia seguinte, mas o tempo não espera pelo dia seguinte... e surpreende muitas vezes!


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 23:50)

No Porto, na estação Pedras Rubras, ainda cairam 0,4 mm de precipitação, talvez tenha caido também uns pingos noutros pontos mais altos no Minho. Não acho que tenha sido uma falha muito grave porque eles indicaram que cairia pouca chuva, se prevessem muita chuva aí sim seria grave. Vamos dar o beneficio da dúvida ao I.M. e a ver se acertam amanhã


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 23:51)

Rogpacheco disse:


> São "pequenos" grandes lapsos. Digo que às vezes também não compreendo como são feitas as previsões do IM. Desde à 5 anos para cá, é visível o esforço e aplicação do IM, num site remodelado com mais informação mas nem sempre com actualização regular. Parece-me, que o site é só actualizado pela manhã (as previsões descritivas do tempo) e não recebe mais actualização até ao dia seguinte, mas o tempo não espera pelo dia seguinte... e surpreende muitas vezes!




Pelas minhas contas apenas erraram por 9º a temperatura máxima de Beja, se alguem viu Beja com mais de 27 que me corriga por favor


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 00:06)

Os espanhóis também esperavam alguns chuviscos para o litoral NW.
Nem foi muito grande o erro


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 00:18)

Vi agora que em Zamora, cidade espanhola a uns 110 Km a este de Bragança, cairam 8 mm  

Uma falha, essa sim, ultra-mega grave é a de não terem uma coisa destas no seu site:

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2006 às 00:24)

Fil disse:


> Vi agora que em Zamora, cidade espanhola a uns 110 Km a este de Bragança, cairam 8 mm
> 
> Uma falha, essa sim, ultra-mega grave é a de não terem uma coisa destas no seu site:
> 
> http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html



Isso sim.


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 00:26)

Fil disse:


> Vi agora que em Zamora, cidade espanhola a uns 110 Km a este de Bragança, cairam 8 mm
> 
> Uma falha, essa sim, ultra-mega grave é a de não terem uma coisa destas no seu site:
> 
> http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/tobsr/tiayer.html



E esta:  http://www.inm.es/web/sup/tiempo/climat/valnor.html 
    
No IM é só com relatoriozitos o resto PAGA!!!


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2006 às 00:33)

Minho disse:


> E esta:  http://www.inm.es/web/sup/tiempo/climat/valnor.html
> 
> No IM é só com relatoriozitos o resto PAGA!!!



Já nem me lembrava dessa!!!   

Mas há que admitir que os relatórios mensais são bastante bons!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:39)

LUPER disse:


> Pelas minhas contas apenas erraram por 9º a temperatura máxima de Beja, se alguem viu Beja com mais de 27 que me corriga por favor



Beja teve quase 28ºC de máxima!!


Sendo assim só erraram por 8ºC...


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:43)

Já não espanco mais o IM com palavras e comentários, acho que é uma perda de tempo....:lolabove: 
existem coisas bem mais interessantes para comentar


----------

